# Dateifreigabe im Netz zwischen Win2k und Win XP Pro (für Dummies *g*)



## Kocha (22. September 2004)

Ich bin einfach zu dumm, Leute.
Also..meiner Meinung nach sollte alles richtig eingestellt sein und zwischen Win XP Pro und Win XP Pro ging das so auch schon bestens.
Habe statische IP usw., Pingen geht auch in beide Richtungen und übern Router ins Netz kommen die beiden Rechner ebenfalls.
Die Arbeitsgruppe ist ebenfalls richtig eingestellt.
Bei den Lokalen Sicherheitsrichtlinien habe ich bei beiden PC's bei "Auf diesen Computer vom Netzwerk aus zugreiffen" die Rechte an Jeder und Gast gegeben und bei "Zugriff auf diesen Rechner vom Netzwerk aus verweigern" einfach mal alles rausgelöscht.
Beim Win XP Pro Rechner habe ich in den Ordneroptionen das Häckchen bei "Vereinfachte Dateifreigabe" gesetzt.
Nun. Auf dem Win XP Pro Rechner wird der Win2k Rechner in der Arbeitsgruppe angezeigt. Es geht zwar recht lange, bis die Arbeitsgruppe aufgelistet wird. Wenn ich dann den Win2k Rechner doppelklicke, um auf ihn zuzugreiffen, kommt die Meldung:



> Auf \\Fuckup kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie habe eventuell nicht die Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. Wenden Sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob Sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.
> 
> Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.



Selbige Meldung kommt auch, wenn ich unter Start->Ausführen.. "\\192.168.bla.bla" eintrage.

Nun, auf dem Win2k Rechner taucht der Win XP Pro Rechner gar nicht auf in der Arbeitsgruppe und es geht fast eine Stunde, bis die Arbeitsgruppe angezeigt wird.

Firewalls hab ich auf beiden Rechner Zone Alarm, bei denen hab ich aber das Heimnetz in die Trusted Zone genommen und in der Trusted Zone die Firewall ausgeschaltet.

Weiss wer, was ich noch machen übersehen habe?


----------



## Maximodo (24. September 2004)

Ist auf beiden Rechnern die Dateifreigabe aktiviert und ein Ordner freigegeben? Vereinfachte Dateifreigabe kannst du deaktivieren. Wenn du schon in den Sicherheitsrichtlinien rumgemacht hast dann Öffne Sie nochmal geh auf Ihre eigenschaften und deaktiviere Sie mal zum testen! Danach in die eine dos Konsole und beim Win XP Rechner "gpupdate /boot" eingeben. Beim Win2000 
geht das mit "secedit /refreshpolicy userpolicy"
"secedit /refreshpolicy ´machine_policy"
danach neu starten und nochmal testen


----------



## Kocha (28. September 2004)

Hm..is ne schräge Sache..hab's dann irgndwie geschafft, die Dateien vom Win2k auf n XP Rechner rüberzuschaufeln und hab den Win2k frisch aufgesetzt, seither geht's einfach so. Beide Rechner tauchen beidseitig im Netzwerk auf, bei beiden kann ich auf den anderen zugreiffen. 

Naja..danke trotzdem..


----------

